# 2 Segmented Pens



## jkeithrussell (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are two variations of the "Morning After" pen that is in the tutorials. First is a Sedona, and second is a Baron. Both are made from African Blackwood, Padauk, and Maple, but the pattern and material thickness is a little different on each.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 24, 2009)

That's really cool! I might have to give that a go!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Those came out terrific.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice and then some!  That's the ultimate color combo.  Well done!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

That is some fine segmenting, nice work.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice segmenting and choice of wood colors.


----------



## mickr (Jul 24, 2009)

nice segmenting & wow on the colors


----------



## hewunch (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work! It is interesting how you left the black on several of the ends of the blanks. I had not thought to do that before.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 24, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Great work! It is interesting how you left the black on several of the ends of the blanks. I had not thought to do that before.


 
Thanks.  I've learned from doing other segmented pens that it is a good idea to have an end piece of the contrasting material that can be trimmed without screwing up the rest of the design.  You can overcome that by being very accurate with your measurements, but not with an angled design like this one.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 26, 2009)

Those look great.  I really like the color combination's.


----------



## woodman (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Nice Kieth Well Done !!! Mark


----------



## MHKogan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow.  Your craftsmanship is superb and the segments are fantastic.  

We manufacture M3 Real Metal Pen Blanks a material that I have always felt was very well suited for segments.  It is a metal composite that works with wood tools but finishes to a high luster gem quality finish. (check out our website for more information www.MetalPenBlanks.com).

If you are willing to make a segmented pen using some of our material then we would provide the material to you for FREE.  All we want is for you to post the finished piece here on the forum and gives us some photo's for our website and marketing materials.

Your work is beautiful, M3 is beautiful and we look forward to seeing what you can do with it.  Please visit our website www.MetalPenBlanks.com and then send me an email with your material selections.  Feel free to make use of any Mokume, Damascus, Pattern or single metals that we offer to make one or two stunning examples of your work.

Please contact me directly with any questions about working with and finishing M3.

Thank you,

Michael Kogan
MetalPenBlanks.com
info@MetalPenBlanks.com
(888) 478-6745 (direct)


----------



## Bree (Aug 1, 2009)

Darn pens look like they were created by Mondrian!  Great work!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 2, 2009)

Really nice looking!


----------



## Ashby (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Where did the checkered blanks come from, if you don't mind me asking? I've been trying to find some without success (and am in the UK, which makes it even harder).:frown:


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 6, 2009)

Ashby said:


> Beautiful! Where did the checkered blanks come from, if you don't mind me asking? I've been trying to find some without success (and am in the UK, which makes it even harder).:frown:


 
He made them!


----------



## Ashby (Aug 6, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> He made them!


 
You may well be right (and I know he made up the segmented blank for this pen himself, i.e. the 3 different woods), but I've seen 2-colour checkered blanks - that's what I'm after.


----------



## mikemac (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're still after blanks, let me know, I make them up in batches at times, and could make a few extras.   Send me a PM if interested.

Mike


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 6, 2009)

Ashby said:


> Beautiful! Where did the checkered blanks come from, if you don't mind me asking? I've been trying to find some without success (and am in the UK, which makes it even harder).:frown:


 
I made them.  There is a tutorial in the library on segmented pens.  These are made similar to the "Morning After" pens in the tutorial.  PM me if you need any pointers.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 6, 2009)

MHKogan said:


> Wow. Your craftsmanship is superb and the segments are fantastic.
> 
> We manufacture M3 Real Metal Pen Blanks a material that I have always felt was very well suited for segments. It is a metal composite that works with wood tools but finishes to a high luster gem quality finish. (check out our website for more information www.MetalPenBlanks.com).
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!  I will take you up on your kind offer.


----------

